# Beautiful Butterfly...



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

I was at the park this morning and found this amazing butterfly that had wet wings so it couldn't fly. I was able to get it dried off so it could fly away. Before it did I got a few awesome photos.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It is beautiful thanks for sharing


----------



## bookoffers (Mar 2, 2010)

woow..  this photo can be use as a photo cover for a kindle..how about that?


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

That is a beautiful photo!

I just saw on the news this past weekend that the Monarch Butterflies are dwindling. The report said a lot of it this year has to do with the wet weather and violent storms in Mexico. Anyways, it is enough of a difference in their population to become worried and they suggested that we plant milkweed. It seems that once ingested by butterflies, it makes them taste bad (or toxic) to their predators. They were saying they are worried about their survival since their seems to be so few sightings this year as to previous years. They even suggested it would be great to see the milkweed planted along highways as well as in our backyards.

Just wanted to put that out there........if you love butterflies, plant milkweed! =)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Where do you get milkweed?  Do they sell seeds?  I wonder if it grows everywhere - like in So. Cal?


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

bookoffers said:


> woow..  this photo can be use as a photo cover for a kindle..how about that?


I think that would great!! Someone want to make it..LOL


----------



## dwikin (Mar 26, 2010)

Amazing, I never seen butterfly in close-up..


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Where do you get milkweed? Do they sell seeds? I wonder if it grows everywhere - like in So. Cal?


^^^Sorry I am just now getting back to this thread. That's a very good question, I am not sure where to get it, or where it does best. I will look into it though, because I <3 Butterflies!!! When I find out I will post it back here.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My Dad says it grows as a weed in Illinois.  I'm in So. Cal., and am clueless.


----------



## Marie-Nicole Ryan (Mar 29, 2010)

I have Butterfly bushes at my house and they attract all manner of butterflies from summer to late fall. I see Swallowtails and Monarchs as well as many other species.

Marie-Nicole
http://marienicoleryan.com


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

The beauty in nature is unsurpassed! 

Thank you for sharing these with all of us! 

Leslie


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

UPDATE....

It turns out that milkweed can be started from seed, or purchased at nurseries. However, it seems to take over, so is probably best left to planting along highways, etc. Unless you have a large enough area to just plant it and let it take over! *sighs* (I don't)


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

great pic, very clear


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Beatiful b.flys.


----------

